# recommendation



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

Hello

Im currently running around 50-60 hives. We are planning on making increases this year and not honey. Hopelfully 100 or so. I'm looking for a flat bed for a 99 toyota tacomma extended cab 4x4. Most of my yards are in swamp area's down beat out logging roads. Anyone use a truck this small, or have a flat bed on a small truck?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

You can get a flatbed for just about any vehicle. With regards to your truck, I don't think it would be a problem hauling supers on it, but not sure if you could haul many hives with it especially if they are on pallets. I guess it would depend on how many trips you wanted to make and how many hives you run in your yards.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

Most of the years are 10 hives. I use it now with the standardard bed. I prices some of the factory built beds.....wow..... metal in high. I thought about making it, just looking around for idea. I may buy and older full size and make it a flat bed.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

We have a 1988 isuzu 2wd,flatbed.The most we can haul is a pallett of combs[60 supers] give or take.other wise for for working or treating it is a perfect grocery getter.


----------



## eaglesbee (May 3, 2004)

I have a 1989 Toyota long bed. I welded up a bed for it 
It is light and strong I us it for nuc and feeding & boxes of comb for every thing.I love it for the what I need to do 350 hives and I get 23 MPG toboot 
When I move bees I us a 5th wheel trailer

would like to post a pic but do not know how?


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

*pic*

Would like to see it. Email them the [email protected]


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I might suggest that given your location a metal/wood bed could be an advantage.


----------

